# Do you still play with LEGO's?



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2009)

Best toy in the world, if you ask me!


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 16, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!

I have a Mario build with my blocks of LEGO´s!!!


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL best topic i've seen in  a while!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ................. yes sir!!!! still got a small collection from the starwars series!!!!! (AWESOME!!!!)


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 16, 2009)

i would play with it if i would have some of it left. don't own a single lego piece, but think the fun with it is not going to end so far


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 16, 2009)

You bet I do!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 16, 2009)

No, but I'm in the mood to play with them now


----------



## alidsl (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm still a subscriber to the magazine


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 16, 2009)

No! of course I don't play with Legos. Lego is for kids....

Lego Mindstorm is for adults.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't even play with Lego that much as a kid, so, no.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 17, 2009)

too bad k'nex never became as popular


----------



## Jaems (Nov 17, 2009)

Lego is the fucking awesomest thing in the world!


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 17, 2009)

Any toy with which you can build your own toys is awesome. Tinkertoys. Lincoln Logs. Legos. K'Nex. Everything but the dreaded Mega "its the same thing and its cheaper too!" Blocks.


----------



## Synchromatic (Nov 17, 2009)

Used to play with Bionicle up until a few years ago. Heck, I was even a mod of a big Bionicle forum. I kinda stopped when the prices started growing around 2007.

Now I just take out my old Legos once or twice a month and build something out of them.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 17, 2009)

I used to collect Bionicles with my little bro, but then we stopped because they just keep releasing those things like crazy, so it's pointless to try and keep up.  
Not to mention Legos are expensive in general, so I stopped mainly because of monetary reasons.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I used to collect Bionicles with my little bro, but then we stopped because they just keep releasing those things like crazy, so it's pointless to try and keep up.
> Not to mention Legos are expensive in general, so I stopped mainly because of monetary reasons.


Agreed. There's too many and they cost too much


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2009)

That shit is still expensive when you buy it used...

it holds its value pretty well over time.


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2009)

I lost my large box of LEGOs... I used to have so many of em...


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 29, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> too bad k'nex never became as popular



oh that reminds me, I still have the screamin' serpent k'nex roller coaster. K'nex was once very popular here.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 29, 2009)

I never played with this shit. Don't see how something like this can be fun.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2009)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> I never played with this shit. Don't see how something like this can be fun.



Maybe you should try it before you judge it...


----------



## MAD_BOY (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep, bought the Lamborghini Gaillardo and Ferrari FXX the other day.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 29, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> No! of course I don't play with Legos. Lego is for kids....
> 
> Lego Mindstorm is for adults.



i play lego in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mind storms)(have lego knights kingdom at home though)


----------



## luke_c (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahh LEGO.... Remember building the LEGO Star Destroyer thing from Star Wars then crushing it half way through.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder: Was there ever something like "LEGO Zelda" or "LEGO Mario"? If not they really gotta do that! I remember having this Basketball set of LEGO. Damn, it was so much fun to play with it! In fact I still own all of my LEGO, but haven't touched it in a while.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 29, 2009)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I have that one too!


----------



## Fat D (Nov 29, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> No! of course I don't play with Legos. Lego is for kids....
> 
> Lego Mindstorm is for adults.


Yeah, that thing rocks. Too bad I fried my RCX and all my motors are dead.


----------



## iFish (Nov 29, 2009)

yes i love lego and bionocle


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah! I play with Lego!
But not with classic Lego, but with my Mindstorms NXT.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish I still did. I still have all my legos but I dont have the time, instructions, or imagination to play with them anymore. Maybe I'll get a chance to play again. I'll be looking forward to that day...


----------



## Mylar (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm 32, my brother is 45.

When I was ~3-8 and he was in his late teens / early twenties, his favorite thing about me was the excuse to play with legos.

Now that I have kids in that age range, he and I both use my kids as an excuse to play with legos.

The kids also have us playing pokemon, which would be vastly more embarassing if I could not blame it on them.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2009)

Well i do when my broski has them out. hes 17 im 20.


----------



## shito (Dec 11, 2009)

yes, but i lost some blocks yesterday D:


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you kidding? I Love lego. I was ecstatic when lego star wars came out though I prefer the real life thing better


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 12, 2009)

when i was young i do play this stuff. kinda play this recently for my daughter loves making things with these toys.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

There is a lot of potential to be found when experimenting with Lego Blocks. At least thats what it said on the box after i ripped it open....


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, (if Digital Lego Designer or whatever counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> I never played with this shit. Don't see how something like this can be fun.


LAME.
It's like saying "I haven't tried this game yet but I hate it".


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 12, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> There is a lot of potential to be found when experimenting with Lego Blocks. At least thats what it said on the box after i ripped it open....


yeah, widens creativeness while playing.


----------



## Arwen20 (Dec 22, 2009)

I will never out-grow legos. They are toys for all ages!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hell, yeah. It builds my imagination, or so they say.

There's something about Lego that just draws me in. Kinda like Pokemon cards. Subliminal messages?


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

I most certainly still do XD
I have HEAPS! And when i get bored, i build a HUGE Man, about have the side of a human, THEN i throw marbles at it, and try to destroy is in a Medievil type fashion, with comentary and everything XD


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah sometimes


----------



## WiiThoko (Jan 20, 2010)

Sometimes, only when I'm REALLY bored.  I "grew out" of LEGOs when I found out the awesomeness that is video games in late 2007.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, every so often when I bored I will


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2010)

It's LEGO! Not LEGOs, not LEGO's,  it's LEGO!!!! *head asplode*


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> It's LEGO! Not LEGOs, not LEGO's,  it's LEGO!!!! *head asplode*



here is for you:

LEGOES!!


----------



## Prophet (Jan 21, 2010)

If by Lego you mean the toy, then no. No I don't play with those, I'm 22.

If by Lego you mean hobo's who are missing a leg, then yes. I love to push them on the floor and run. It's a game we play.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> If by Lego you mean the toy, then no. No I don't play with those, I'm 22.
> 
> If by Lego you mean hobo's who are missing a leg, then yes. I love to push them on the floor and run. It's a game we play.



You are evil.

I hope you know that.

Stop that game and get back to playing with LEGO.


----------

